# Googles



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YF8VL4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

These googles are amazing for electric sanding. There are counterfeits for about 40 dollars they work well but only last a year or so. The real deal is great. I've used them for two years now and the first day I went from no eye protection while sanding to these beasts is memorable even now. 

So what do you guys use for eye protection? Or you a real bad ass who don't need no eye protection. These are no good for when your on stilts since peripheral vision is more important then keeping your eyes completely safe. Falling sucks.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Shelwyn said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002YF8VL4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> 
> These googles are amazing for electric sanding. There are counterfeits for about 40 dollars they work well but only last a year or so. The real deal is great. I've used them for two years now and the first day I went from no eye protection while sanding to these beasts is memorable even now.
> 
> So what do you guys use for eye protection? Or you a real bad ass who don't need no eye protection. These are no good for when your on stilts since peripheral vision is more important then keeping your eyes completely safe. Falling sucks.


Looks like they make nice goggles too.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seem a but dark for seeing detail while sanding I don't use Goggles or glasses just keep my head away from the falling clumps and wash eyes out after its not that bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Skip to 30 seconds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH5vlPxjbLo

The render they use had the black lenses but the box come with clear and gray lenses. I have to say the black looks really cool but it's no good for sanding like you said. I use the clear ones that come in the box. Actually if you want to buy 100% none counterfeit buy from manufacture at this link.

http://www.esseyepro.com/Profile-TurboFan_53_detail.html#_overview

Amazon has a high chance of fakes if they're cheap 180 less than 180. If your going cheap might as well look for counterfeits that cost say about 40 dollars and buying the real bullet proof lenses for 20 extra.


----------

